

A map of everywhere I've been in Portland - aaronpk
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaronpk/6958126945/in/set-72157623306420643/

======
joejohnson
You used the iPhone app to get these measurements? How was that on battery
life?

~~~
aaronpk
Over the past few years I've used several different devices to record GPS
logs. Starting in 2008 with an HTC Windows phone, switched to an HTC Evo
running Android in 2010, and in 2011 started using an iPhone. In order to get
data at such a high resolution, I've gotten in the habit of turning on and off
the GPS in order to conserve battery life. Also I usually carry backup
batteries on me if I will be away from a computer for an extended period of
time.

